# Changes to application forms for permanent residency in Canada now in force



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new form for immigrants seeking permanent residence in Canada has been introduced this week as part of changes aimed at making the processing of applications quicker. The Generic Application Form for Canada’ (IMM0008) has now replaced all existing permanent residence application forms and is for all applications from both Canada and outside Canada. The [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to application forms for permanent residency in Canada now in force...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

